# Yay! I'm excited!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I got my first order for a harness goat today, a lady contacted me and wants to send up her 3.5 mth baby boer wether, to stay at my place until grown out, and wants him fully trained with his own cart and harness. AND she wants to buy one of my wethers the same age as a match for him, fully trained also! I am also going to train them to pack for her. 

I have trained my own and also trained some for friends, but lately I have been putting the word out that I can train other people's goats and also sell fully trained, and this is going to be my first 'real' customer!

Ooooh how exciting :greengrin: Funny, her wether that she is sending to me has the same name as one of my harness wethers, Charlie. Cant wait till she brings him up! She seems keen as it is a 6 + hr drive to get to my place!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> first 'real' customer!
> 
> Ooooh how exciting :greengrin: Funny, her wether that she is sending to me has the same name as one of my harness wethers, Charlie. Cant wait till she brings him up! She seems keen as it is a 6 + hr drive to get to my place!


 6 hours is a good long drive....Charlie must be a common name for a wether....LOL  congrats on your first customer..... :leap: .....have fun while you train...  :thumbup: :wahoo:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's really neat! Congrats on the first customer!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! How exciting!


----------

